# This is a first for me!



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

!!GOT A FRICKIN TRIPLE TONIGHT!!
Decided to make a set before dark at a spot with a good history. Have not called this spot yet this season. Heck it's only my second set of the season. So I sit where I normaly do and put my partner where I normaly do. The animals seem to show up on either side just the same so I thought we both had a fair chance of firing the gun. 
The sun had just gone down and it was still plenty bright so decided to start with rabbit distress from the turkey diaphragm. Been on and off for about 6mins when I spot him standing there about 100yds. He's looking my dirrection so I allow time for him to loose interest and get distracted by somthing else. Thats when I move, He looks again and I freeze. He starts to continue on a broadside trot. I get settled, Get him scoped "WHOOF" BANG-SLAP! He spins for 5 seconds and falls. I regain my composure and start with some ki-yi's for a couple mins then let things settle.

Then I did some Female/pup lonsome howls with the Song Dog and wait longer. Then did some more and wait again. Tons of turkeys in the area so get out the e-caller and do Gobbler distress. About 5 mins of that and I see #2 standing about 30yds beyond the dead one. Turn the call off ASAP and settle the crosshairs on the yote. I lip squeek to draw it a few more yards. It works like a charm. It stops on it's own. BANG-SLAP. DRT. Turn the e-caller back on and within 30 seconds see #3 beyond #2 standing there lookin around. E-caller is already off so I settle the cross hairs on the animal wich happens to be behind some brush. It's very interested in the dead one laying on the ground in front of it. I lip sqweek in an attempt for it to make a move and present a shot. It does BANG-SLAP. DRT. I continue to call for 5mins and then decide 3 is good enough :lol: and wrap it up.

1st one lay dead at 89 steps. The farthest of the 3 was 29 steps past the first one. They all died within 30yds of each other. Originally I thought the first one down was an adult male and the second 2 were young males because of the size dif. Now I'm not so sure. 1st one down weighed in at 36lbs and the second pair were 30 and 33lbs.

The starts aligned just right tonight guy's :sniper: :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome story, congats on the yotes.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

that is to cool congrats!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice job man, I've had the chance to do the same thing on a few occations. It's very rare, so nice job. I'd like to get a quad sometime, but i don't think that'll ever happen any time soon. I should say it's rare for up north, down south where the population density is extremely high it would be very possible to get a quad. keep it up!

xdeano


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW! i am still working on getting that first one... i wish i could get them three at a time haha... congrats


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

what rabbit distress call are you using?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats dude


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congrats Bloody nice to see you back around.

I had a near identical scenario to yours, as my first set of the year too. I got my first triple this fall, they all came in sort of seperate. It is a lot of fun that way. I got cocky though and missed a fourth one, so I didn't fulfill my "fourple". I will though someday.

Congrats again!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

gamechaser said:


> what rabbit distress call are you using?


From my original post....


Bloodyblinddoors said:


> so decided to start with rabbit distress from the turkey diaphragm.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I got my first triple this fall,


Sweet dude! Didnt know you killed a trip. I think I remember you and papapete getting one last winter. If I remember right he killed all three and you were the one calling.

I had my first chance at a trip 2 years ago. 1st one came by itself. Killed it. Second one came about 10mins later and ended up nose down next to #1. Thats where it died. #3 came with #2 and I saw it after killing #2. Told my budy to stop it. He did and I had about 1.5lbs of preasure on a 2lb trigger and the animal dissapeared over the hill.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats, Bloody, that's quite an accomplishment, one that I've not matched and one that probably not many on this site have either. I've put down plenty of doubles, some that came together and some that came as singles.

The only stand I've ever called three yotes into saw them come as one, hard-charging group. Barked one to a stop -- bang flop -- but the other two didn't break stride and they put it into a higher gear at the sound of the shot. So only ended up with a single.

Enjoy the experience -- and the braggin' rights. :beer:

Good luck (I'll drop the 'shoot straight' since you've got that part down pat). Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice work.

So it sounds like most guys consider a triple three dogs from the same stand?

I call a triple (or double) as in the coyotes come all at once together and all of them die. Like goose or duck hunting.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

thats impressive. I wish i could say I've got a triple before, but I havn't 

did your partner see all the action?? or was he sitting there listening to all the action unfold??


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with BBJ,
a true triple is all in one pack. But it's fun to pick them up how ever you can. :sniper:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I am still going to count mine as a triple, as well as Papapetes. To me shooting 3 on a stand is a triple.

Bloody that is a pretty good memory you have. Papapete shot that triple by himself last winter. I was on the other side of the hill and heard all the action but couldn't see anything. He was doing the calling on it.

Here is a link to my triple and the story about it. If you have time give it a read. Thanks.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

BBJ and Fallguy, you're both correct. It's all a matter of definition and there's no right nor is there a wrong because it's totally subjective.

Just like xdeano and I, to him a 250-yard shot is a 'chip shot' for him while to me, making a 250-yard shot is an achievement. I applaud him for his ability while I'm content with mine.

And that's how one should look at getting three coyotes. Whether it's three that have come in a bunch like ducks or geese, or three that came at intervals, three is three is three. And a triple is a triple is a triple.

In the meantime, I'm going out tomorrow and I'll take a triple any way I can get it. And hope you guys get a lot more triples as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think we should call three singles from one set a "Norwegian Triple". :lol:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

VERY NICE!!!

Congrats on the triple!

Good write-up and picture.

YoteSlapper


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I always consider a triple or double or whatever to be those that come in together. If three critters come in on a stand, I call that FUN!

Either way and no matter what you call it, congrats, Phil.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DVXDUDE said:


> did your partner see all the action?? or was he sitting there listening to all the action unfold??


We were sitting on opsite sides of a weed line. After I shot #1 he turned and saw it spin for a few seconds. He heard me lip sqweek on 2 and 3 but chose to stay still. He turned to look after the shot on the last 2 but they were level by the time he turned.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job!!! I have never gotten a triple on yotes, plenty of doubles but 3, WOW!!! I have gotten a triple on foxes once. Bloody, nice to see your getting back after them. I just started last week and have gotten 3 yotes so far, all singles, but I will start my own post so not to take away from your great triple. Congrats again.


----------

